# 2011 Chicago Auto show coverage



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't wait for Chicago Auto Show event coverage to be out, the 2012 Chevy Camaro Z28 is #1 on my list of things to see unveiled. Who else is amped up to see the Z28?

here's a Camaro Z28 spy shot for those that never seen it.


----------

